# John Deere TRS32 Jackshaft?



## nluft2007 (Jan 31, 2021)

I recently picked up a JD TRS32 and it looks like it needs the Jack Shaft and bearings. I saw an Older post from 2013 where they used a Murry part number but I cannot find that one available either. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF nluft









You JD is likely made by Murray which is why some parts will cross over to their Murray cousins. 

Would you be talking about part # 7 or # 9 or ??

.









.





ARIMain - GREENPARTS


Buy Genuine OEM John Deere parts for your John Deere TRS32 Walk Behind Snowblower -PC2304 drive shaft - 140000: controls,housing,augers,drive train and and ship today! Huge in-stock inventory of OEM John Deere parts.




www.green-parts-direct.com


----------



## nluft2007 (Jan 31, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF nluft
> View attachment 174584
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! its actually #3 in this photo


https://aftermarket.supply/assets/cache/images/custom/john-deere/am/am121159-59ea.png


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I didn't do too well in searching for that part # AM121159

Might try a JD dealer to see if they can find one in there system or even a Murray dealer to see if they have a different number.
I don't hold much hope for Murray as they don't seem to have any retention of older model info and seem to aim more for outlets like Walmart now. They used to be a good brand many years ago. I have one of their older riding mowers that pulls a 36" tiller that just received new tires last year. Just keep going and going and going. 


.


----------

